# Kitten toileting



## tazzlangridge (Sep 27, 2008)

Kittens having been using their litter tray great but today they have urinated nearly everywhere and Zeus pooed in front of me, in front of his litter tray. Can anyone please tell me how i can stop this behaviour and what deterrents i can use x Both kittens are male x they love each other very much and are very good together and they are brothers x

Thanx Tazz


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

how many trays have u got? have u changed the litter brand?


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, if you wash the area with diluted bio washing powder it will stop him going back to the same place.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

How old are the kittens? Neutered?


----------



## tazzlangridge (Sep 27, 2008)

They are 11 weeks old. Getting neuteured when they are 5 months old x


----------



## tazzlangridge (Sep 27, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> how many trays have u got? have u changed the litter brand?


I have one large corner litter tray. It gets cleaned out quite a few times a day. I have changed the litter but i have been using it now for three weeks and it didnt bother them before. I am using PURINA yesterdays news x


----------



## tazzlangridge (Sep 27, 2008)

Janee said:


> How old are the kittens? Neutered?


They are brothers, 11 wks old. Getting neuteured at 5 months old x


----------



## tazzlangridge (Sep 27, 2008)

kittykat said:


> Hi, if you wash the area with diluted bio washing powder it will stop him going back to the same place.


Okkk will try that x have u used feliway or felaway diffuser for kittens/cats

any help appreciated x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

tazzlangridge said:


> I have one large corner litter tray. It gets cleaned out quite a few times a day. I have changed the litter but i have been using it now for three weeks and it didnt bother them before. I am using PURINA yesterdays news x


I have that litter.
I would suggest 2 trays, cats like to wee in one and poo in another  also, are they trays hooded? in a quiet area?


----------



## tazzlangridge (Sep 27, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> I have that litter.
> I would suggest 2 trays, cats like to wee in one and poo in another  also, are they trays hooded? in a quiet area?


Their litter tray is a covered corner tray. It is in a quiet area.

TAZZ:blush2:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

tazzlangridge said:


> Their litter tray is a covered corner tray. It is in a quiet area.
> 
> TAZZ:blush2:


i would try 2 trays, one with a lid, one with out, you can also get a puppy training spray, spray on the litter to encourage them to use it, can be bought in pets at home.

maybe worth going back 2 ur old litter


----------



## tazzlangridge (Sep 27, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> how many trays have u got? have u changed the litter brand?


One large corner litter tray. I use yesterdays news. They have been using the litter tray up till now. Not sure what is wrong with them. They are still drinking and eating and play fighting. These kitten want for nothing they are very spoilt. Any help appreciated x

Tazz:blush2:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

when did they stop using the tray? how long have u had them?


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

tazzlangridge said:


> Okkk will try that x have u used feliway or felaway diffuser for kittens/cats
> 
> any help appreciated x


Hiya yes I have used feliway diffuser when I bought a new kitten in some years ago and it did have an effect on my older cat, he used to sit right on top of it smelling it! lol

Oh also make sure its Bio and not Non Bio


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Get a second tray - and some Kitten Attract litter. May do the trick.

Also could spray the area where they have piddled with this Urine-Hater. Eliminates Urine & Pet Odours - £14.99 : Pinky Pawz - Simply ... the cats whiskers!, Pinky Pawz - Simply ... the cats whiskers!


----------

